# Bedding?



## Cbprf (Aug 24, 2009)

Not sure where I should post this, I assumed this was the place.

I live in the United States and am curious on to what type of bedding I should be using and where I can order this or what store I can buy it form. Right now I'm using a bedding from Petsmart, it's a wood shaving type. I think it's Pine? I don't know, I threw away the bag recently. They like it, they make nests out of it, but I think I read somewhere on here it can be toxic? But then I thought, why would a pet store sell toxic bedding? I don't know, but is there anything else that someone knows of that I can easily access in the US? Something that's absorbant and cheap, preferably.

Thanks.


----------



## Mari (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow! A question based on location that I can answer!  I'm in the US, also! :lol:

You actually do _*NOT*_ want to use *pine* or *cedar*. They can both be toxic to your little ones (any small animals, actually). Which is rather stupid, because here in the US, pine and cedar are the most popular offerred beddings for small animals! :roll: PetSmart (as well as almost every other pet specialty store and some grocery/department stores) carries _*aspen*_ bedding in the same aisle--looks similar to the pine, and it is safe. It is the only safe wood-shaving-type bedding that I am aware of here. It is a little more costly, but not too bad. It's the cheapest safe thing that works well that I can find. I have been searching constantly for something more economical that works, to no avail. The only horse beddings I can find here are straw, cedar, and pine pellets. So, aspen is what I use. Though, I usually mix it with Yesterday's News cat litter (just a thin layer on the bottom of the cage beneath the aspen), as it is really absorbant and helps with odor. However, you don't have any bucks, do you? lol


----------



## Cbprf (Aug 24, 2009)

No bucks but I have quite a few females and they can stink up the place, haha! I will try the cat litter and newspaper thing. Hopefully that will work better. I'm pretty sure we have aspen but I should probably double check now that you say that Pine is toxic. Boyfriend is sure though that we got aspen or alpine. But I have to go out and get a new bag anyways, so we will clean the cage out as well of the possible pine bedding


----------

